# On going searches worth trying or are these Impossible? [Aulani & Ko'olina]



## Ridewithme38 (May 21, 2012)

So my plan for Summer 2016 has changed a bit, Hopefully, i'll have a large group going so i'll need these to come through for the same week, i'm going to put in an on-going search with RCI (using 60 TPU's) for a Disney Aulani (1br or 2br) Between July 1st - August 25th and an On Going reach with II for Marriott's Ko Olina (using my 2br SBP)(2br) between July 1st - August 25th

But i've never really used on-going searches with either of these exchange companies....

Obviously, the ideal is to have everyone stay in one resort, but i'd need a 3br for that and if only staying in one resort, i'd prefer it be Aulani, for the 'disney magic' and we all know, i won't be able to exchange into that...

What are the odds, i'll be able to get a rooms at BOTH of these resorts for the same week?  

I'm considering talking to one of the Marriott 'power renters' but because of cost, thats a last resort


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 21, 2012)

I am an exchange newbie but can you really do anything four years out? How could there be any inventory yet?


----------



## bnoble (May 21, 2012)

It's too soon to know if Aulani is impossible---we'll just have to see what develops.  I don't follow II that closely, but from what I've read, Marriott's new points program has had a material and negative impact on II inventory.  Not having Marriott internal preference will make it even harder---you might not see this until very close in if at all.  Add in the constraint that it has to be the same week, and, well...

As this is a group, not just you, it sounds like you need to have some plans in advance that you can count on.  Given that, if it were me, I'd probably retarget to one of the other islands (most of which, IMO, are better destinations anyway) and/or suck it up and rent.  Alternatively, you could go with one of the Oahu HGVCs, which are quite nice in their own right.  HGVC tends to bulk bank approximately once or twice per year; the HI 2013 bank went in a month or two ago.


----------



## DeniseM (May 21, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am an exchange newbie but can you really do anything four years out? How could there be any inventory yet?



He can't put the ongoing request in yet, but the whole point is to put it in BEFORE the deposits come in and before the competition so that you are in position to get the exchanges are soon as they are deposited.

That being said, in Hawaii the "Disney Magic" is secondary to the "Hawaii Magic," so I certainly wouldn't limit my request to 2 resorts in one area.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2012)

I would definitely give it a try.  I suspect that Aulani won't be that hard to exchange into.


----------



## BevL (May 21, 2012)

Aulani might be like the Manhattan Club, the TPU value is so high that they sit around for a while.  I'd definitely expect 60 on that one.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 21, 2012)

Ko'Olina in the summer months will be difficult without the Marriott preference. The Hawaii Marriotts go very quickly and rarely last past the preference period.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 21, 2012)

RCI On going search



> You cannot search more then 24 months in advance form today's date. Please modify your search dates.



That's going to screw me up a bit, BTW, that's RCI's typo, not mine!


----------



## classiclincoln (May 21, 2012)

For what it's worth, if you know when you want to go away, the only way to go is to put your request in as early as you can.  We've always done that and have always gotten what we wanted; even for week 51.  You see, if you put in your request now, you are on the "top of the list", so as soon as what you want is deposited, you get it.  Remember, what you see on line right now is what no one else wanted.

I'd also agree that you should put in for multiple places.  When we only want to go to one resort, we (personally) only request the II Gold Seal resorts, and a few Silver one's that we've researched.  The more flexible you are, the more likely you are to get what you want.


----------



## DeniseM (May 21, 2012)

Have you looked at air fare from NY to Hawaii, and the length of the flight?  Personally, I would not go to Hawaii for just 7 days from the East Coast:

Day 1 - 10 hours flight (if you are lucky)
Day 2 - recover from 10 hour flight & jet lag
Day 3 - Hawaii
Day 4 - Hawaii
Day 5 - Hawaii
Day 6 - Hawaii
Day 7 - 10 hour fight (if you are lucky)

Too far and too expensive for such a short trip - I won't even go to Hawaii for 7 days from California!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 21, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Have you looked at air fare from NY to Hawaii, and the length of the flight?  Personally, I would not go to Hawaii for just 7 days from the East Coast:
> 
> Day 1 - 10 hours flight (if you are lucky)
> Day 2 - recover from 10 hour flight & jet lag
> ...



Aww! Your mean!  Truth me told, i want to stay at Aulani as much if not more then my daughter does!  So i'm going to do what ever it takes to make this happen

BTW: I'm going to send you an email in a couple days to ask you some questions


----------



## DeniseM (May 21, 2012)

Not mean - just realistic:  Just about the time you have adjusted to the time change and you are really into Hawaii - it will be time to go home.  For us - Hawaii is a 2 week trip.


----------



## slum808 (May 21, 2012)

I live in Hawaii and have to fly to the continent for our vacations. We normally always go for a week, partially due to school schedules, partially because that's all I can afford. I look at it this way, 1 week is better than no weeks. 

BTW flying to Hawaii is easier than flying from Hawaii. When you're on east pst, or est in Hawaii you just wake up a little early. When you're on Hawaiian time and trying to wake up for the rope drop at disney, your body thinks its 3 am.


----------



## bnoble (May 21, 2012)

> That's going to screw me up a bit, BTW, that's RCI's typo, not mine!


Set something up for two years hence.  A year from now, move it to three years hence.  Two years from now, move it to four.  You can modify an ongoing search without changing your initiation date, thereby preserving your "place in line."


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 21, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Set something up for two years hence.  A year from now, move it to three years hence.  Two years from now, move it to four.  You can modify an ongoing search without changing your initiation date, thereby preserving your "place in line."



This is why i love this forum! thank you bnoble!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2012)

The problem you're going to run into is that the deposit will expire before then.

You'll need to do a high value deposit, timed so that it will expire shortly after the end of the timeframe when you're going.  As soon as the deposit is in place, do your ongoing search.  If it's too far out, make it for as far out as you can and then edit it when you can.

This is one place where a real deposit has an advantage over a combined deposit.  A real deposit is good for up to 3 years (if it's made 1+ year in advance), while a combined deposit is only good for 2 years.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 21, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> The problem you're going to run into is that the deposit will expire before then.
> 
> You'll need to do a high value deposit, timed so that it will expire shortly after the end of the timeframe when you're going.  As soon as the deposit is in place, do your ongoing search.  If it's too far out, make it for as far out as you can and then edit it when you can.
> 
> This is one place where a real deposit has an advantage over a combined deposit.  A real deposit is good for up to 3 years (if it's made 1+ year in advance), while a combined deposit is only good for 2 years.



What about changing the deposit after the request is made?

After 18 months switch it with something from 2014?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2012)

*A two bedroom for the summer on Oahu might be hard*

I would make backup plans for a house/condo rental and do a night or two at Aulani. Also, by the time 2016 rolls around, summer crowds at Aulani might be unbearable. 

Interval International's travel demand table (see below), shows high demand/less availability from week 24 to week 31 (mid June thru early August). There will be less competition in late August (just before school starts - see week 35).

I've done one week trips to Hawaii but due to the rising cost of airfare, I now try to stay at least two weeks. If it's your 1st time to Hawaii, I would suggest going for two weeks if you can. A 2nd week during the summer on the Big Island might be doable via RCI & II.


----------



## Bourne (May 22, 2012)

Classic case of II & RCI comparison. 

You have a better shot at getting Aulani than the Marriott. With RCI, if and the big if, Aulani starts getting loaded. Its a matter of TPU cost. If you can afford it, you *will* get it. 

Marriott is another animal. Having traded in II for a decade +  now, you are practically dead in the water during summer months for a Marriott. That said, if you get it, it would probably be within 1-20 days of check in. Then airfare starts becoming a problem.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 22, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Have you looked at air fare from NY to Hawaii, and the length of the flight?  Personally, I would not go to Hawaii for just 7 days from the East Coast:
> 
> Day 1 - 10 hours flight (if you are lucky)
> Day 2 - recover from 10 hour flight & jet lag
> ...





DeniseM said:


> Just about the time you have adjusted to the time change and you are really into Hawaii - it will be time to go home.  For us - Hawaii is a 2 week trip.





alwysonvac said:


> I've done one week trips to Hawaii but due to the rising cost of airfare, I now try to stay at least two weeks. If it's your 1st time to Hawaii, I would suggest going for two weeks if you can. A 2nd week during the summer on the Big Island might be doable via RCI & II.



The problem with taking more then 1 week at Hawaii, is a couple things, one is a contractual issue, i get three weeks with my daughter over the summer, but the settlement between me and the ex specifically states that i can only use one week at a time, they can not be consecutive....Maybe i can convince the Ex to go...But spending more then a week with her....One can only stay cordial with an ex for so long

The second problem, is I believe a common problem, if i need to rent these weeks instead of being able to exchange into them, the costs will be very prohibative...Lets assume i magically can get 2 weeks in Aulani as RCI exchanges(i have the TPU's to do it, its just about availability), the average cost of a 2br at Ko Olina for the summer runs between 2,500-4,500 a week and if its the Aulani i need to rent, it'll be even more expensive! That would leave VERY little in my budget for other expenses, like air fare, food and fun


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2012)

You could rent two weeks at very nice resort that's not Aulani or a Marriott for the same price as one week at those resorts.  Or exchange for two weeks in a 2 bdm. for your available tpu's.  I understand that Aulani is a beautiful resort, but Hawaii is so much more than Disney... Don't get me wrong - I like Disney, but after you get there, the Disney aspect will be secondary to the beauty and culture of Hawaii.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 22, 2012)

Bourne said:


> Classic case of II & RCI comparison.
> 
> You have a better shot at getting Aulani than the Marriott. With RCI, if and the big if, Aulani starts getting loaded. Its a matter of TPU cost. If you can afford it, you *will* get it.
> 
> Marriott is another animal. Having traded in II for a decade +  now, you are practically dead in the water during summer months for a Marriott. That said, if you get it, it would probably be within 1-20 days of check in. Then airfare starts becoming a problem.



That is why you book your trip inluding a cancellable hotel room and watch the sightings board.  Make sure the plane you are flying on has wi-fi!

At what point will Aulani even become available to trade?  The list must be so long at this point becuase everyone wants to stay there.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 22, 2012)

If your exwife wouldn't negotiate so your daughter can have a trip like this, that just sucks.    I totally agree with the others about trying to make it a two week trip.

I may be opimistic but I see no reason why if you have the TPUS and get your search in as soon as you practically can, why you can't get both units at Aulani for a week.

We haven't done the Hawaii trip yet, but these guys are pros and are giving lots of good advice.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 22, 2012)

A week is fine if you can't do more.  More is far more economical for us (since the major expense is just getting there), but you have to do what you have to do.

The jet lag isn't as much of an issue in Hawaii, because you just wake up early.  We've gone both directions (Europe and Hawaii), and I'd much rather wake up early than late.  In fact, we were originally planning to go East in our RTW trip (still in the very preliminary planning stages) but will go West instead because of that.

We took a 6 day trip to Europe (Italy and the Swiss Alps) a few years ago.  We were pretty wiped out the first day, but we schlepped through it and had an awesome time.  That was just me and my wife, though.  It would have been tougher with kids.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2012)

The Imperial in Waikiki Beach is supposed to be pretty nice, and if you deposit a week at Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange, I am fairly certain you can get a week there for any time of year with a little planning.  

It would be cheaper, too, and some of us (Like Denise and yours truly) have deposits we can use and add your name as a guest.  Hawaiian doesn't have the same rules as RCI and II about "renting exchanges."  

Believe it or not Maui is a pretty easy exchange with II, so if you want to consider another island, I think you have a great chance of getting a nice place there.  Trading Places Maui can probably help you with an exchange into Maui Lea, too.  

Aulani may be available via exchange by then, but there are no guarantees.  Villas at Grand Californian has been a very difficult trade.  The Aulani weeks may be nearly impossible.  But who would have guessed DVC inventory for July would be so plentiful?  Not me.


----------



## DebBrown (May 22, 2012)

Well, here's my two cents worth and it may fall on deaf ears...

If you want a Disney experience, you can get it far easier and cheaper in Orlando, or for a change of pace, the nice resort on Hilton Head Island.

If you want to visit Hawaii, just about any place is more Hawaiian than Ko'Olina.  Ko'Olina is a man-made, upscale resort area.  It feels fake and doesn't really reflect the true Hawaiian experience.  Maui, Kauai and the Big Island all have very nice, cheaper and better alternatives.  The Big Island is probably the easiest exchange and my favorite.  The beaches are real and many haven't changed much in centuries.  You'll find real history and culture, not Disney or Marriott manufactured Hawaii.

Deb


----------



## presley (May 22, 2012)

Ride, there's no reason to not try for what you want.  You just need a solid backup plan.

I've read that a cheeseburger at Aulani costs $26.00.  Everything in that area will cost much more than anywhere else on the island.  I've been to Hawaii several times and would say that Ko Olina is probably my least favorite area.  However, I want to stay at Aulani just to enjoy the resort experience.  I don't think it would be worth a full week's stay, though.  I'd probably only stay a couple nights there and not leave the resort.  Everything else on the island is a far drive from Ko Olina.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 22, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> If you want to visit Hawaii, just about any place is more Hawaiian than Ko'Olina. Ko'Olina is a man-made, upscale resort area. It feels fake and doesn't really reflect the true Hawaiian experience. Maui, Kauai and the Big Island all have very nice, cheaper and better alternatives. The Big Island is probably the easiest exchange and my favorite. The beaches are real and many haven't changed much in centuries. You'll find real history and culture, not Disney or Marriott manufactured Hawaii.


Have you been there?

I've read that Disney did a very good job including history and Hawaiian culture into the resort.

I haven't been there myself (although I will be in September).


----------



## DebBrown (May 22, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Have you been there?
> 
> I've read that Disney did a very good job including history and Hawaiian culture into the resort.
> 
> I haven't been there myself (although I will be in September).



Yep.  We stayed at the Marriott and had a brief visit at Aulani.  My opinion is based on the Ko'Olina area as a whole.  I'm sure Disney has done a wonderful job of recreating a Hawaiian atmosphere but it is still not the REAL Hawaii.  In fact, it looks just like a bigger Polynesian resort from Orlando.  

We actually spent two weeks in Hawaii last year.  We had a fanastic week on the Big Island followed by a week in the Marriott in Ko'Olina.  Having the two weeks back to back just made the difference more distinctive.  I'm not saying we didn't have a pleasant stay in Ko'Olina but it could have been anywhere with nice pools, a man made lagoon and over priced food.  At least there is a Roy's at the golf course!  Love the butterfish - yummm!!!!

Deb


----------



## Free2Roam (May 23, 2012)

You say you are looking at 2016...you may want to start saving your pennines now. 

I thought about taking my kids to Hawaii a few years ago... but at approx. $1300 per roundtrip flight from the DC area, we decided against that trip. We ended up at Disneyland instead. But I have 3 kids (all grown up now).

A friend is flying out next week for a convention...he paid about $1000, but had to settle for flight times that weren't his 1st, 2nd our even 3rd choice to get that price.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 23, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The problem with taking more then 1 week at Hawaii, is a couple things, one is a contractual issue, i get three weeks with my daughter over the summer, but the settlement between me and the ex specifically states that i can only use one week at a time, they can not be consecutive....Maybe i can convince the Ex to go...But spending more then a week with her....One can only stay cordial with an ex for so long



We had a similar situation. My husband's sister has her son every other week. We've been going on one week vacations within the Continental US which hasn't been a problem. However when we were planning Hawaii, I asked my sister-in-law if she could ask  her ex-husband if he would make an exception due to the long trip to Hawaii. Luckily her ex-husband agreed. They basically swapped weeks allowing each parent two consecutive weeks with their son. We got our two week period based on what became available via an exchange. Her ex-husband got to choose the two week period for his time with their son. 

Worst case scenario, I was planning to take my sister-in-law and nephew for a one week Hawaii trip if we had to. But I won't have invited her ex-husband along just to get a 2nd week. LOL, like you said one can only stay cordial with an ex for so long  



> The second problem, is I believe a common problem, if i need to rent these weeks instead of being able to exchange into them, the costs will be very prohibative...Lets assume i magically can get 2 weeks in Aulani as RCI exchanges(i have the TPU's to do it, its just about availability), the average cost of a 2br at Ko Olina for the summer runs between 2,500-4,500 a week and if its the Aulani i need to rent, it'll be even more expensive! That would leave VERY little in my budget for other expenses, like air fare, food and fun



Since you have time, I suggest exploring all of your options on the various islands. I won't limit yourself to the Marriott Ko Olina and Aulani. Keep in mind that there are plenty of rental options in Hawaii.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 23, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> Yep.  We stayed at the Marriott and had a brief visit at Aulani.  My opinion is based on the Ko'Olina area as a whole.  I'm sure Disney has done a wonderful job of recreating a Hawaiian atmosphere but it is still not the REAL Hawaii.  In fact, it looks just like a bigger Polynesian resort from Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> Deb



 The roof lines of Aulani put me in mind of Animal Kingdom(I believe the same group designed both).

We took our kids to Hawaii for 17 days 2yrs ago, 3 days in Waikiki, week on the Big Island, week on Kauai. Paid a little more in airfare to take the now defunct Delta direct flight from Detroit to HNL. $1400 plus at that fare was able to upgrade to 1st class with miles. Think we paid $200 ish to island hop on Hawaiian.

Ride, you own SBP? We used our 2br *wood Lakeside Terrace ski week to trade into Westin Princeville 2br. Only had 2  July weeks requested as I already had the BI week booked. Kids liked Kauai, but the week on the Big Island was everyone's favorite. Volcano National Park, Fairwinds II snorkle trip, Hapuna Beach. 

If we would ever go back, I think a 10-12 day trip, 3-4 days on Oahu, either Aulani via DVC points or Wyndham downtown at Beachwalk, kids also enjoyed Pearl Harbor, then 7 days on the BI.


----------



## bnoble (May 23, 2012)

> What about changing the deposit after the request is made?


You can't do that without re-starting the request.  You *might* get someone at RCI to bend the rules for you and back-date the search, but I would not count on it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 23, 2012)

I have entered ongoing searches for Aulani for well into 2014.  I keep hoping something will pop up for us in a 2 bedroom.  I will adjust whatever vacations we have near the date I get.  

A person can always hope.  

If I am doing Disney anything, I really do buy into the fantasy it creates for consumers, so I know I will love everything about Ko'Olina.  But I am a Disney fanatic, so I will enjoy the Disney experience while at the resort, and then I will visit the surrounding areas and enjoy the rest on its own merit.  

I would still accept something else, if my goal was to go to Oahu and see Pearl Harbor and the other areas of Oahu.  It's a great island with lots of history.

This discussion reminds me of Virginia's fight to keep Disney out of its history.  Disney was going to build a park near Williamsburg, and they had lots of land to do it.  The legislators decided to block Disney's plans, and lots of timeshares appeared in Williamsburg to cater to the increase in demand for the area.  Kind of funny, when you think about it.  Williamsburg has too many resorts for off-season times, but for summer, they are booked solid.  So I guess it wasn't a terrible thing.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 23, 2012)

Hi Ride! Another vote for a different island. 

I love Hawaii. I am not a pro like some of the people here, but I started going when I was 16 (40+ years ago  ). 

I love Disney and I have made more than 30 trips in the last 28 years.

I just would not want to try such an upscale, remote, man-made environment. Hawaii is (to me) all about nature. I want to be on the beach, on a reef, on the trails, in a garden, not at the Polynesian Culture Center --- regardless of how "authentic" it is (or isn't).

Hawaii is one place where I PREFER lower cost resorts! Hawaii is a place to walk around in your shorts and flip flops, not feel like you need to be in slacks and a dress shirt. I like a more casual place. 

My favorite trip as an adult was to Kauai and we stayed in the Hanalei resort (we rented for less than $300). Frankly, the place was a small step above a dump. But it is right on the ocean, a short walk to the most beautiful beach on the north side. 

Contrast that with my trip last year to Westin Princeville ---- ARGHH! I was so disappointed. They advertise a "trail" down to the beach --- it is a HIKE and not a very pretty hike, either! The resort was upscale, it felt much more like "Westin" than "Hawaiian." 

Next trip, I am trying for the Shearwater. Casual and gorgeous views of the water. Or Kauai Beach Villas or the Point at Poipu. Some place right on the beach. 

That restriction to no more than one consecutive week makes sense for small children because of how bonded they are to their primary care-taker. It isn't good for their development to be apart from their primary bond for more than a few days. That time gets progressively longer as the child develops. Your daughter will be about 10 (?) for this trip. I would try to get that modified well ahead of time to permit two week vacations. 

elaine


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 25, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> If you want to visit Hawaii, just about any place is more Hawaiian than Ko'Olina.  Ko'Olina is a man-made, upscale resort area.  It feels fake and doesn't really reflect the true Hawaiian experience.  Maui, Kauai and the Big Island all have very nice, cheaper and better alternatives.



The place where you stay does not dictate what cultural experience you will have as there is nothing stopping you from going to see other areas of the island. I am currently at the Marriott in Ko Olina and I love it! I've toured different parts of the island which has been relatively easy.

It all depends what you want and what kind of experience you want. For me, I enjoy being in a nice resort with nice upscale facilities. I'm not sure you can say Maui is cheaper as I found the food there much more expensive.  Kauai seemed to be about the same. 



presley said:


> I've read that a cheeseburger at Aulani costs $26.00.  Everything in that area will cost much more than anywhere else on the island.  I've been to Hawaii several times and would say that Ko Olina is probably my least favorite area.... Everything else on the island is a far drive from Ko Olina.



As expected, anything at these types of resorts are expensive. I had two drinks during happy hour at Longboards along with a turkey bacon sandwich, the bill was $42 with tips. 

To be honest Kapolei is like 5 minutes away and there are literally tonnes of great places to eat for about $8-11. I had bought 5 meals for our trip up to Hanamau Bay and it was $42 for all 5 meals including tax! There was so much food that I had 1 1/2 of the meals left as we couldn't finish it all. In addition to all the ethnic food, there is the usual fast food places like BK, McD's, Wendy's, Pizza Hut, KFC, etc. if you want. 

If I was going to come back to Oahu, I would come back to Ko Olina vs Waikiki / Honolulu. Waikiki / Honolulu is way too crazy and busy with traffic that it not relaxing. Here, I can get peace and relaxation in Ko Olina. But to each their own. Everyone wants something different. I guess you have to decide what kind of vacation you want


----------



## MichaelColey (May 25, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> If I was going to come back to Oahu, I would come back to Ko Olina vs Waikiki / Honolulu. Waikiki / Honolulu is way too crazy and busy with traffic that it not relaxing. Here, I can get peace and relaxation in Ko Olina.


I totally agree.


----------



## presley (May 25, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> If I was going to come back to Oahu, I would come back to Ko Olina vs Waikiki / Honolulu. Waikiki / Honolulu is way too crazy and busy with traffic that it not relaxing. Here, I can get peace and relaxation in Ko Olina. But to each their own. Everyone wants something different. I guess you have to decide what kind of vacation you want



Waikiki pretty much offers me nothing.  For someone making a one time visit to Oahu, it is worth it to just be able to see it.  Last time I was on Oahu, I stayed at HHV.  HHV is a nice property and I like sitting at the bar looking at the ocean right in front of my face.  I could easily never go to Waikiki again.

I've said it before and I will say it again.  My favorite part of that island is the North Shore.  Just about everything that we love on that island is over there.  One of the reasons why it is so nice and so true Hawaii is that they don't allow resorts to be built over there.  So, we have to stay somewhere.  I'd take Ko Olina over Waikiki if I had that option.  

Of course, Turtle Bay is on the north side, but very difficult to get a room there.  And with paying so much for MFs, I can't justify paying for a hotel room anymore.


----------



## slum808 (May 25, 2012)

A local developer has requested a permit to build a boutique hotel right on the outside of Haleiwa town, across from the beach park. He hoped it would bring jobs and income to the local residents, but has been met with lots of oposition.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (May 25, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Imperial in Waikiki Beach is supposed to be pretty nice, and if you deposit a week at Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange, I am fairly certain you can get a week there for any time of year with a little planning.



Well, I would not recommend the Imperial Hawaii at Waikiki.  There is a reason it's always available.  We have stayed their twice after visiting other islands when flying back from Honolulu. It is a high-rise sandwiched between other high-rise hotels in downtown Honolulu.  It's the LAST PLACE I would recommend for a first trip to Hawaii.  Not a good place at all for travelling with children. Kind of like a little miniature Manhattan in Hawaii.  

One of my worst memories of the place (for our 2 young girls), was when the roomful of girls staying in the high rise across the street decided to flash their boobs at all the guys in our high rise.  Oh yeah, and listening to some idiot in that same high rise blast "The eye of the tiger" song at max volume over and over again at 2 - 3am in the morning.  I think that was the last time we ever stayed in Honolulu (even though we had family members living in a senior center nearby).

Here are some TripAdvisor pictures of the Imperial in Waikiki
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...i_Resort_at_Waikiki-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------

